# 2008 Registered Chausson Flash S3



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Anyone any idea if / where I could get an overhaul kit for the shower mixer valve?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

TDG said:


> Anyone any idea if / where I could get an overhaul kit for the shower mixer valve?


What make is it?

Peter


----------

